# The Metro Franchise



## Huntn

​

Does a Post Apocalyptic lifestyle seem appealing to you , especially with a hot wife?  She does not show up until the second game. Check out the Metro Francise starting with *Metro 2033, *living the high life in the tunnels of the Moscow Metro after the world has been cinderized.

*Metro Exodu*s (2019)- A funny thing happened, I got tired of perpetual darkness of Metro 2033 Redux in the post apocalyptic tunnels of Moscow, so I turned away from it and picked up Metro Exodus and what a breath of fresh air (with the occasional gas mask ). Your character discovers that the world has not been destroyed, yes it is post apocalyptic, so there is that, but you can live on the surface, Oh Joy!!  Just avoid the monsters, mutants,  and demons. 

As a comparison with Fallout 4 one of my all time favorite post apocalyptic games, it’s not as ambitious, technically it is open world for the zone you are currently in , but it‘s quest structural is very lineal. But this does not prevent you from exploring the entire zone looking for supplies and gear upgrades while you and your team explore look for the promised land.

It is is good, and although heavily scripted as far as what you should do next, I’m enjoying it greatly. .


Anna, she’s the Commander’s daughter and your wife, questions? ​


----------



## Huntn

*Metro Exodus*- Yahoo! I got the good ending. What a great game!  Except for the save system. Back up your save at the Beginning of each chapter. At best there are  a couple of Quick Saves, and there are supposed to be chapter saves, but they did not work properly for me...

*Good and Bad Ending the Karma system: *https://www.psu.com/news/metro-exodus-endings-good-and-bad-ending/
Basically

Don't kill slaves
Don't kill people who surrender to you (knock them out and loot them instead).
Release prisoners when you find them.
The link says more, but this should be good enough.


----------



## tobefirst

The best metro game has to be Mini Metro, right?


----------



## Huntn

tobefirst said:


> The best metro game has to be Mini Metro, right?



What’s that?


----------



## tobefirst

Huntn said:


> What’s that?



An iOS game + my poor sense of humor.


----------



## User.45

Huntn said:


> View attachment 10906​
> 
> Does a Post Apocalyptic lifestyle seem appealing to you , especially with a hot wife?  She does not show up until the second game. Check out the Metro Francise starting with *Metro 2033, *living the high life in the tunnels of the Moscow Metro after the world has been cinderized.
> 
> *Metro Exodu*s (2019)- A funny thing happened, I got tired of perpetual darkness of Metro 2033 Redux in the post apocalyptic tunnels of Moscow, so I turned away from it and picked up Metro Exodus and what a breath of fresh air (with the occasional gas mask ). Your character discovers that the world has not been destroyed, yes it is post apocalyptic, so there is that, but you can live on the surface, Oh Joy!!  Just avoid the monsters, mutants,  and demons.
> 
> As a comparison with Fallout 4 one of my all time favorite post apocalyptic games, it’s not as ambitious, technically it is open world for the zone you are currently in , but it‘s quest structural is very lineal. But this does not prevent you from exploring the entire zone looking for supplies and gear upgrades while you and your team explore look for the promised land.
> 
> It is is good, and although heavily scripted as far as what you should do next, I’m enjoying it greatly. .
> 
> View attachment 10905
> Anna, she’s the Commander’s daughter and your wife, questions? ​



I liked the game I think I did the first 1 or 2 games in the franchise. It's really dark though but shares a lot of my pessimistic world view.


----------



## Huntn

P_X said:


> I liked the game I think I did the first 1 or 2 games in the franchise. It's really dark though but shares a lot of my pessimistic world view.



The third on is the best because they finally get out of the tunnels and hit the railroad looking for a decent place to live.


----------

